# RIP Drumrunner



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

For those who've been on the forum for a long time will remember her as she hasn't been active on here for the last few years.
I was saddened by the news of DrumRunner passing on Saturday.

I'm not very articulate and never know what to say... RIP Drum. I hope she's been rejoined with her horse Hickory.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Heartbroken*

It’s now been years since I’ve been on this forum- every now and then I’ll come back and read some things but I haven’t engaged. I gained a few friends from here when I was active though.

For those of you that have been around, her name on here was DrumRunner. She became inactive around the time I did- we got busy with life. She married and had an amazing husband, and she has a great family. 

This past Saturday she was involved in an atv accident and died on the scene. I’m still so shaken up and heartbroken over the news. She was one of the sweetest people I knew. 

Please post your condolences here so that her family may read them when they are ready.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I am friends on Facebook with some people who knew her, they are devastated by this loss. By all accounts she was a wonderful young lady, taken way to young. Condolences to her family and all who knew her.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

amp23 said:


> It’s now been years since I’ve been on this forum- every now and then I’ll come back and read some things but I haven’t engaged. I gained a few friends from here when I was active though.
> 
> For those of you that have been around, her name on here was DrumRunner. She became inactive around the time I did- we got busy with life. She married and had an amazing husband, and she has a great family.
> 
> ...


I am just heartbroken over this news. I met her through the forum many many years ago. We became good friends and messaged each other on FB frequently. 

I can’t even imagine what her family, especially her husband is going through at this point in time. 

She was an amazing person. I will greatly miss her posts about her animals. I feel just terrible and wish this wasn’t true. It doesn’t seem real. 

I ordered flowers to be sent to the church tomorrow. 

May she Rest In Peace and her husband take comfort in the fact that she did not suffer. 

&#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry for your loss amp & CLPorte.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

oh, dear. oh no. 

That is a truly sad thing to hear. we hate to hear sad tidings about any of our members, current of former. This should not have happened to one so young and full of life. So very, very sad.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't know what to say... Rest In Peace. This isn't worth much, but her family is in my prayers; the pain will never pass, but I pray that it will ease some.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That is so devastating & sad. I am so sorry. Rest in peace. :sad: So sorry for your loss, & it is really hard to lose someone so suddenly. Offline or online.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That is very sad to hear. It really brings things into perspective doesn't it?


I am very sorry for your personal loss in a good friend and for the loss in our little forum community.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Echoing the condolences to all who have lost their friend.


----------



## HorseLoveHorse (Mar 1, 2018)

I didn't know her as I am a new member but I would like to say R.I.P to DrumRunner and prayers to her family as well.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

My condolences to her family and friends.


----------

